# How could I preserve pumpkins until Halloween



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Is there a way to preserve carved pumpkins to last until Halloween or at least longer than a week? I have tried the petroleum jelly trick and clorox bleach but not a fan  What do you all use?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here's a couple of threads on the subject.

Preventing Pumpkins from Rotting 

Jack O Lanterns


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

They usually only last a week no matter what. I find putting them in the fridge and wrapping the cut surfaces with plastic wrap works best. Seems like Tilex with bleach works well to keep microbes down & not eating the pumpkin. Good luck!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

When a jack-o-lantern starts to rot, I like to think of it as the process of adding character

We don't do anything special with ours, which is why we wait until a couple days before Halloween to carve them. The threads Haunti referenced have plenty of good suggestions on methods for delaying the onset of the rotting process.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

*This works for me*

*It is messy but I take Vaseline and smear the inside and all of the cut surfaces on the jack-o-lantern and it will usually last about 2 weeks.*


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm.. I wonder if Pam would work?


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

I am going to try the tilex with bleach. Sounds promising.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> Hmmm.. I wonder if Pam would work?


Unlikely Debbie, as Pam is edible and wouldn't inhibit bacteria.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

THe most effective way I have found is (1) lightly coat the exterior with vaseline, then I fill my laundry sink (a 5 gallon bucket will do) with cool water and let it soak for about an hour. This will revive even a, 2 day on the porch, pumpkin and you can do it again & again. It will give you a life expectancy of about two weeks out of a carved pumpkin.
Oh yes, try to keep it out of direct sunshine if you live in warmer climates.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I second the soaking... and add a little bit of bleach to the soak water and it will keep the fungus away. A few hours a day should stretch you out ok, and yeah keep them out of the sun!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I use weather to my advantage, it freezes the pumpkin at night, and it slowly thaws during the day, then repeats. I can have one out for about 3 weeks. 

Maybe put it in a freezer during the day?


----------

